# The log of a guy trying to be a Hero



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 4, 2021)

Ok I’ve never done a log before in my life but here I go. I train M-F with two of my buddies who are completely new to lifting, like they have never lifted weights before in their lives. They knew my skill with working out so they sought after my help, for me it’s a win/win as I wanted to get my body back anyway. I’m a new father in an extremely toxic relationship so it took a toll on my body. The stresses of arguing daily led to drinking daily. I may have touched a weight once or twice during this last 2 year period (my daughter is one now plus 9 months of my gf’s pregnancy). I looked in the mirror in passing and said omg what happened to the person I used to be. Before this relationship I had six pack abs and a chiseled frame. It’s like the moment we met(2 years ago) my body and more importantly my mind went spiraling downward.

So im here now. Taking my mental and physical health more serious that ever. Realizing I am in a fight for my life. I work security by trade and have even had much less confidence in my job since my recent decline. But thanks to some good friends I am back on the right track. My beginner buddy asked if we could follow a beginner type workout plan which I will be posting next along with my diet.
Support is so important and I hope I can contribute to this community as well as receive information on where I could improve.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 4, 2021)

I am 34 5’9 210 pounds 
I forgot to add we just finished up week 3 
I haven’t been lifting to heavy in the exercises but I’m about to start lifting on the heavier side. For example curls I’ve been staying in the 60-90 range, bench 135-170 range etc.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 4, 2021)

Diet
My diet is pretty straight forward 
5am workout on an empty stomach
Post workout breakfast is a smoothie of 
Steel cut oats, raw egg, peanut butter, whey protein and almond milk.

brunch- usually grilled or baked chicken and jasmine or brown rice with kale

lunch-probably the same or switch the chicken for fish or crabs or switch kale with broccoli or string 

dinner- most likely the same as lunch 

snacks- skinny pop, almonds, or trail mix or waffles with peanut butter

Before bed of hungry a meal replacement shake

I try to keep it simple, there’s times where it varies but this is what I’m eating now 85% of the time.
My gf got a pizza and guilt shamed me into trying a slice a made it half way through and got sick. I was shitting my brains out, I stopped eating cheese and ice cream so I haven’t had dairy in a month. It’s amazing how eating clean Whole Foods can change your body for the better.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 4, 2021)

Good job looking at yourself, deciding you want to change, and actually taking the steps towards that change. You have no idea how many people fail because they can't even tackle this first prerequisite.

I wouldn't have done my split that way, but I think the exercises in your program are solid


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 4, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Good job looking at yourself, deciding you want to change, and actually taking the steps towards that change. You have no idea how many people fail because they can't even tackle this first prerequisite.
> 
> I wouldn't have done my split that way, but I think the exercises in your program are solid


Most appreciated. A mans gotta do what a mans gotta do


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 4, 2021)

Also the only supplement I take is Tribulus besides whey protein


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 4, 2021)

This was the summer of 2019 this is what I looked like regularly with only lifting once in a blue. I was about 215 in this pic. Also been natty my whole life. The hardest thing I’ve taken is creatine and I don’t really like it.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 4, 2021)

Good for you.  Lifting is just as much about your mental health as it your physical health.  Don’t let BS get in the way again.

consistency > everything else.


----------



## CJ (Sep 4, 2021)

Back on the wagon, and you brought some people with you. I like it.


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 4, 2021)

Bro i feel for you. I was matured for 4 years and abused the whole time, that's for a later discussion. Glad to see you taking the right steps forward. I wish you luck


----------



## JakeRuss91 (Sep 4, 2021)

Married not mature....fk autocorrect


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 4, 2021)

JakeRuss91 said:


> Bro i feel for you. I was matured for 4 years and abused the whole time, that's for a later discussion. Glad to see you taking the right steps forward. I wish you luck


Thanks bro. No one ever talks about us getting abused by the women we live with. I’m grateful for it. It has only strengthened my resolve


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 4, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Diet
> My diet is pretty straight forward
> 5am workout on an empty stomach
> Post workout breakfast is a smoothie of
> ...


Very clean


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 4, 2021)

Did chest press on my universal home gym this morning even though it was my off day. No real goal except to strengthen my mind to muscle connection. I really wanted to feel the expansion and contraction and get the feeling of a pump. Did elevators with the weight each set to failure then 3 max sets of push-ups to failure and finished with a little abs


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 4, 2021)

This is gonna be good to watch. Diet looks clean too. Nice stuff bro, this’ll be my first followed log from the start here on ug so I’m excited to see you kick ass.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 4, 2021)

Good deal man, I hope you keep it going. I'll follow along.


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 4, 2021)

I love to see the resolve to get better.  My only comment is that this is a lot of volume (IMO) for someone that hasn’t lifted in 2 years and for two complete  beginners.  How is everyone holding up after the third week?


----------



## Send0 (Sep 4, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> I love to see the resolve to get better.  My only comment is that this is a lot of volume (IMO) for someone that hasn’t lifted in 2 years and for two complete  beginners.  How is everyone holding up after the third week?


I think it's fine as long as the weight is reduced. I think people starting out should be lifting light, practicing form, and volume should be medium to high.

My reasoning is that the more often you perform a pattern, your CNS adapts and gets better at the pattern.

However, I stress that I think the high volume is fine provided the weight is low.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 5, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> I love to see the resolve to get better.  My only comment is that this is a lot of volume (IMO) for someone that hasn’t lifted in 2 years and for two complete  beginners.  How is everyone holding up after the third week?


Well for me it’s been cake, not my first rodeo. For the newbies it’s been great to watch. One is a ectomorph the other a endomorph so one is showing gains already and the other will be showing once he drops the weight.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 5, 2021)

Send0 said:


> I think it's fine as long as the weight is reduced. I think people starting out should be lifting light, practicing form, and volume should be medium to high.
> 
> My reasoning is that the more often you perform a pattern, your CNS adapts and gets better at the pattern.
> 
> However, I stress that I think the high volume is fine provided the weight is low.


Exactly. I try to stress to the guys form over weight.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 5, 2021)

Brunch and lunch


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 5, 2021)

Skipping too many carbs today


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 5, 2021)

Dinner will be carb heavier


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 5, 2021)

Glad your here. Looks like a solid plan bro. Ill be following along.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 5, 2021)

So dinner was the same just added rice


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 7, 2021)

Ok so this morning workout I definitely notice my strength increasing slowly. I still can’t lift what I was lifting ten years ago but every rep is quality. It’s only week four tho. Chest is tomorrow I’ll try to push my bench to 185


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 8, 2021)

Today was definitely the best and hardest workout. I made it a point for us to increase weight and it paid dividends. My calorie intake was a little more than usual the day before and I needed it. I hit 175 on the incline bench 10 lbs short of my mark. But the squeeze and pump I got was amazing. I’m wondering if it’s because I ate a little more salt the day before. Shawn Roden says that he uses extra salt to get a little better pump, idk. Also I wonder if corn is a solid source of carbs? Better than rice? Or potatoes? The question I’m asking myself is what is the most efficient form of carbs? On a bulk I cram pasta but that’s not me anymore or at least right now. Tomorrow is legs and I’m definitely increasing the lbs week 4 is the week of strength!


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 9, 2021)

This morning as I was getting ready to go to the gym I heard my gf/fiancé sobbing silently on the other side of the bed. We have been going thru some serious problems but as a man I cannot ignore her. We had a tear filed heart to heart until the sun came up. I wake up at 430 mind you. I missed my morning workout but I gained something more important. Peace with the mother of my child. There is much to be said about the mental and physical parts of bodybuilding but few speak of the spiritual aspect. The soul. I swear sometimes a barbell feels like an extension of my soul, making me stronger by giving me blessed pain. Through pain comes discipline, and I am thankful for God’s firm hand. Tomorrow is shoulders. Bring on the pain


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 9, 2021)

It happened this morning on the reverse machine flys with 115 lbs. I felt my breaking point. On the fourth squeeze I had to look within my self for the strength to finish, it was the third set of four. The wall that had to be broken through felt like a microcosm of what’s been going on in my life. I thought about why I’m doing this to myself. I want to be a hero to my daughter. I want to show her that she can do anything, I want to build my body back up and even though I’m just a Securtity guard I want to be the best security guard on earth. With these thoughts in my head I was able to squeeze out 4 more reps making 8, I had 4 more to reach twelve. I said a prayer. (My mother passed away from cancer in 2019 and I haven’t prayed since). For the better part of 14 years all I’ve known is strength. My 23-24 year old self was 270 pounds of monstrous power who could rep 225 on the bench 20 times. My 34 year old self is more of a disciplined sage weighing 210 pounds focusing on perfect form. I have to be honest I miss my raw power. But have gained a certain type of piety through this process. I am a monk, training mind, body, and soul. After this exercise My shoulders were shot. I powered thru the rest of the workout though I couldn’t lift to heavy of a weight for too long.
Time under tension is what I believe builds quality muscle, so I’ve never been the kind of guy to just throw around weights. I believe when a veteran bodybuilder trains every rep looks the the same, like a machine, regardless of how heavy or light the weight is.
My calorie intake has been a little lower. I feel as though it’s the carbs. I have to get them dialed in. Tomorrow is arms, my favorite day.


----------



## PZT (Sep 9, 2021)

good rea and motivating


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 9, 2021)

Hopefully with this I solved my carb problem


----------



## eazy (Sep 9, 2021)

Are you familiar with miracle noodles and miracle rice?


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 9, 2021)

PZT said:


> good rea and motivating


Thank you, glad I can provide inspiration


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 9, 2021)

eazy said:


> Are you familiar with miracle noodles and miracle rice?


Never heard of it


----------



## eazy (Sep 9, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Never heard of it


this is a link to zero calorie noodles

this is a link to miracle noodles I get them at Fred Meyers


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 9, 2021)

eazy said:


> this is a link to zero calorie noodles
> 
> this is a link to miracle noodles I get them at Fred Meyers
> 
> View attachment 13330


Thank you🙏🏿


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 14, 2021)

sorry its been a few days since ive posted guys but i have something great for the community

The Law of Equal Exchange- "In order to gain something; something of greater or equal value must be given up"

This applies to every facet of our lives but as bodybuilders, weight lifters and trainers it applies to us even more. We make sacrifices to improve ourselves hoping that our efforts are not in vain. We eat healthy and often, stay in and sleep while our friends party, pass on the alcohol, and suffer under crippling pounds day after day in hopes that we will be just a little better than we were yesterday. The best of us are hero's, even the worst of us have to work hard to gain anything. Thats why it boggles my mind when people think they can disrespect the craft by taking short cuts. Hopping on gear when dues have not been paid, expecting to grow on 3,000 calories a day ( i just chuckled to myself). I remember myself at age 22. I had been lifting for 4 years consistently, saw guys on gear and said hell yea I need some of that...at first. Until i was informed by my cousin's bodybuilder friend that what i had coursing through my body at the time bodybuilders would kill for. So with his advice I stayed natural. I'm glad I did. I wasn't ready to show anabolics the proper respect they deserve. My diet was the eat everything diet. I could easily sit down and eat an entire box of tastycake krimpets and justify it with the fact that i could lift heavy weights. So many people neglect the discipline and just think that drugs will give them the fuel for their ego's. I look at anabolics as a holy sacrament, when used properly they have the ability to change your life as well as your family's for the better. When abused they can kill you. I've spent years doing research and I believe I will be ready for that leap once my bodyfat drops. I would want to get as lean as possible before I even touch gear. My diet is finally spot on and I am making leaps and bounds with my discipline. at 34 years old i definitely feel a difference in my strength and i'm positive my test has dipped. In my industry which is security in order to fully support my family I need to be my physical best. I would never use anabolics for cosmetic reasons, but if it comes with an ability to provide for my family better i am wholeheartedly willing to accept any outcome or possible side effect that comes with it. 100 percent, no doubts in my mind at all. With that being said I am not hopping on right now, I still have alot of prep work to do before hand. Most notably more meditation to help control the ups and downs of my hormones changing. I met with a TRT doctor and I am going tomorrow to get bloodwork done and see where my test levels are.  

On another note i am hitting walls in the gym but mitigating them with drop sets. my 2 buddies are doing great, I am so happy to see their progress, they are changing rapidly but this is to be expected since they never touched a weight before. Some days I am so damn hungry and i sometimes cheat with a PB&J sandwich. I know it doesnt seem like much but I am thankful for each and every one of you guys who are following my journey. I am just a guy who's trying to be a hero. I never had one but I WILL be one for my daughter and all the people out there who need one. Gotta be the change you wanna see in the world.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 14, 2021)

I definitely need to humble myself a bit, and not lose sight of the process. It seems as though my hunger for my former strength is causing a conflict within myself. I'm almost forgetting why I'm training. To get my discipline back and save my life and my loved one's lives the only way I know how. Pain is my catharsis, i've always been able to withstand physical pain really well. That's how I always made my body grow. But as I lift now it just doesn't feel the same. I'm having an issue I've never had before; pushing past the pain of heavy weights. In other words I need to be at my physical best but I am at a time where I have never been this weak. This is the middle of a beginner's workout plan, week 5 of 10. I've gotten stronger but incrementally. This is what people mean by hitting your genetic limit i guess.I just thought since i've been lifting for so long my body wouldn't have these problems.  It's gonna be interesting to see the results of my labs, i still have to get them done, most likely thursday. The receptionist at the TRT doc sent me to the wrong lab


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 14, 2021)

Me today


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> The Law of Equal Exchange- "In order to gain something; something of greater or equal value must be given up"


Full metal alchemist


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 14, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Full metal alchemist


Yessir! Huge anime and comic geek here


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 14, 2021)

Cauliflower noodles, broccoli and Turkey meatballs


----------



## Send0 (Sep 14, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Yessir! Huge anime and comic geek here


You're in good company then 😁


----------



## PZT (Sep 15, 2021)

I can see a solid base under the bodyfat bro. Keep grinding


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 15, 2021)

PZT said:


> I can see a solid base under the bodyfat bro. Keep grinding


Thanks bro. I’ve put myself at an energy deficit, I think it may be effecting me emotionally a little bit, I definitely have less testosterone than ever but I keep pushing through. The guys here really motivate me.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 15, 2021)

Turkey bacon and tomato sandwich for a snack


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 16, 2021)

Dinner is salmon, jasmine rice, and zucchini fries


----------



## PZT (Sep 16, 2021)

nomz


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 17, 2021)

Not even a huge sea food person, but that looks good.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 27, 2021)

Ok it’s been a few weeks since my last post. I wanted this log to be more introspective then just posting diet and workout information. It’s my goal to get stronger mentally, physically, and spiritually during this process, which will last me the rest of my life. I plan on moving this iron consistently so my desire has to be greater than my being.

I was watching return of the jedi a week ago. Missing the magic that my childhood used to have when i believed in the force. As an adult I lost my religion in a similar fashion. With tears in my eyes at the final scene where Vader sacrificed himself and became anakin again I came to a realization. I always thought return of the Jedi was about luke bringing the Jedi back, no. Its about  Anakin Skywalker’s redemption. So that weekend I made an appointment to get baptized.

I want to walk in the light more than anything. I choose to believe in a good God who loves us. We just have to struggle sometimes.

I am getting stronger, as I constantly increase my weight on the bar and machines I’m leaning more towards the 8 rep range instead of 12. I’ve also been eating more carbs and it is definitely having a good effect. I ate pancakes one morning and literally saw my entire upper body swell up. Even though I’m trying to cut the fat I gotta realize that I need dense carbs sometimes.

I’m just a guy trying to be a hero


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 28, 2021)

225 on the incline bench this morning. Carbing up is definitely working.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 28, 2021)

Also I’ll be able to finally go get blood work tomorrow, I’ve been watching my daughter everyday but I’ll have a bit of a break tomorrow


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 3, 2021)

Ok so I have to go get the blood work on Monday, Friday The place was packed so I decided to come back on Saturday, little did I know that they updated their hours and now they are closed on Saturday’s. 
Been doing a lot of thinking though. Let’s say I do go the anabolic route. That’s 2 pins a week. 52 weeks in a year so that’s 104 pins a year. Let’s say I live 45 more years. That’s about 4600 injections for the rest of my life. 
Just some food for thought. I’m pretty sure about my decision to proceed just making sure I check every box and think of every possible outcome


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 3, 2021)

This was me this morning. My weight right now is 212


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 3, 2021)

Does it look like I have gyno? Maybe a little? Idk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 3, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Does it look like I have gyno? Maybe a little? Idk


Idk could just be fat tissue? You will find out once you lean up.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 3, 2021)

In your case I think it's hard to tell right now visually. If it's gyno you can usually feel a mass behind the nipple; it will feel harder than surrounding fat.

It will be able to tell a bit easier visually if it's gyno vs fat as you drop more body fat.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 6, 2021)

Squatted 315 six times today. I forgot how much I love squats, this is the 8th week out of 10 for this workout plan and it’s given me a good starting point. I remember when 315 was nothing to me, ten years later things have changed but I’m happy about the progress I’ve made over these last two months


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 6, 2021)

Carb up
All natural fries, rice, vegan cheese and steak umms


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 7, 2021)

Healthy pizza. Lean Turkey , scallops, and vegan cheese


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 11, 2021)

Finally got my test results back. my testosterone levels are at 284. I definitely wasn’t expecting this. It’s hitting me like a ton of bricks. It was a full panel any other numbers you guys wanna know? Maybe the family here could give me some insight


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 11, 2021)

This is a part of my labs


----------



## PZT (Oct 11, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> View attachment 14090
> 
> Carb up
> All natural fries, rice, vegan cheese and steak umms


I fks wit dissss


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 13, 2021)

its been a while since i've given a true update so here we go!
i'll post my 1 Rep Max's for all my lifts since we are in week 9 of 10 in our current workout routine
Side note: my buddies are having quite different experiences. The ectomorph is actually filling out amazingly, the newbie gains are abundant and he is falling in love with the gym
The endomorph however has all but given up. I motivate him as much as i can but he is very impatient and is growing disheartened at his lack of progress. He also isn't living the lifestyle. He has admitted to cheating multiple times with his diet, im hoping a new workout plan will invigorate his desire once more.

1RM/low reps(i dont always max)
deadlift= 405
lat pull down= 145
dumbell rows= 65
hammer strength machine row= 135
one arm cable row= 55
straight arm cable pulldown= 135
incline bench press= 225
decline bench press= 185
machine bench press= 155
machine fly= 155
squats(my fav exercise)= 315
leg press=450
military press= 185
lateral raises = 45
reverse machine fly= 165
shrugs=75
curl=135
skullcrushers= 135


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 15, 2021)

So my fiancée gave me a hard arm massage last night. The kind that turns you black and blue. Did arms today and smashed the pr’s on all my lifts. My biceps haven’t felt this full in years. Also on a side note I’m gonna go with Viking for my TRT, at least until I can see my endocrinologist next year


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 21, 2021)

My new secret weapon


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 21, 2021)

Hey guys thanks for following me along my journey the first phase is almost over. this initial program kind of got me back in the swing of the gym and I feel as though it is a good primer for what's about to happen. I'm still perfecting a new workout so if you guys have any tips just let me know but my style has always been muscle confusion, when I walk into the gym I almost never know what I'm gonna do I just kind of listen to my body. I found a new hardcore gym too so bye bye Planet Fitness, that in and of itself should produce way better results. I'm going to start taking supplements again as well I think I'll post screenshots of the supplements I'm going to take. that should make it a little bit more fun. All I've been taken right now is protein powder so that means a pre workout, maybe an intra workout, bcaa’s, a multivitamin, even creatine, the whole shebang a bang. also I'm starting TRT, I'm gonna start out at the doctor recommended doses for probably the first couple of years, then I'm gonna see what my body can handle. every road starts with one step, hopefully I have the strength and the fortitude to keep walking the path of a hero. thank you to all you guys on this board who have answered all my questions and who have tuned into my progress.


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 22, 2021)

I second the Cheerios. I'm a cereal enthusiasts. Hahaha.

Keep us posted on starting up trt. I'm no expert but I think you have the right idea. Get dialed in on an effect dose for you before you begin "supplementing" your trt.


----------



## blundig (Oct 22, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> sorry its been a few days since ive posted guys but i have something great for the community
> 
> The Law of Equal Exchange- "In order to gain something; something of greater or equal value must be given up"
> 
> ...


]Just curious...In your view, what attributes of drugs do you feel make them a "holy sacrament"? Also, in your view what makes what we like to do heroic? Sure we're holding off on doing certain things because they could affect our workouts, but that's only because what we get out of the workouts is more important to ourselves. The sacrifice is not for the greater good, or selfless, which I would see as heroic. Or are you saying the discipline gained will help you be a better husband and father? Not arguing, just probing a little for the sake of discussion.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 25, 2021)

blundig said:


> ]Just curious...In your view, what attributes of drugs do you feel make them a "holy sacrament"? Also, in your view what makes what we like to do heroic? Sure we're holding off on doing certain things because they could affect our workouts, but that's only because what we get out of the workouts is more important to ourselves. The sacrifice is not for the greater good, or selfless, which I would see as heroic. Or are you saying the discipline gained will help you be a better husband and father? Not arguing, just probing a little for the sake of discussion.


Hey sorry I saw this so late, I might have accidentally unwatched the thread lol. I’m glad you asked these questions bro I’d be more than happy to elaborate.
To me anabolics are a holy sacrament because of their life changing power. Taken properly they can change lives. If abused they can literally take lives. Everyone responds to them differently and every once in a blue moon there is a human that is completely multiplied 10’fold by them. They make us better in so many ways. They deserve the utmost respect. They are so holy to me because they have the possibility of changing so many things exponentially.
For me “being a hero” is about doing what I have to do for my family. A little background on me: my dad wasn’t always so good. I wanted to lift weights ever since I was 12. My father was older and wouldn’t let me train or lift for fear I’d be able to over power him. I was 140 pounds when I graduated high school. When I went to college I lived in then weight room and the cafeteria. I gained 100 pounds by the end of the year. I finally felt like a real man. Like the person I was supposed to be. I know that I have to train to be the best version of myself. Bodybuilding is my favorite sport because it’s the only activity I’ve ever engaged in where the outcome i received was a direct result of my will. How much pain I could take finally became an advantage. I have a college degree but it’s been worthless to me. I’m struggling to hold my family together and it’s been hard times. I know that if I can regain mastery of myself I can make my family’s life better. This is the only way I know how. This is about me being a hero to my family and finding a way to save us. Sorry if it’s coming off as a little dramatic. Just giving what’s in my heart.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 25, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> I second the Cheerios. I'm a cereal enthusiasts. Hahaha.
> 
> Keep us posted on starting up trt. I'm no expert but I think you have the right idea. Get dialed in on an effect dose for you before you begin "supplementing" your trt.


Right I’m gonna build so slow. Instead of blasting and cruising I think I’m gonna take the long road and slowly increase throughout the years. Or just keep my test at a TRT dose and blast with other compounds


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Oct 27, 2021)

Ok so on this week off between programs the endomorph is all but quitting one hundred percent. This whole time he’s been using my guest pass to planet fitness. Now that we are switching gyms hes upset he has to pay. Just bought a brand new 3,000 dollar tv but can’t pay 30 a month for a gym membership, he also won’t drive a little further to go to a different gym. 

This week off I have gotten more sleep and I feel great. My job is 3-11 pm so I’m thinking of going to a 24hr gym after work instead of waking up super early at 430 and losing more sleep, my ectomorph homie is dedicated and I don’t wanna leave him behind so I gotta figure something out, my fiancé leaves at 9 am so I watch my daughter till I go to work.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 1, 2021)

Back in the gym tomorrow and now I'm customizing our workouts. Its gonna be widegrip bench, dumbbell flys, and incline dumbbell presses! All crazy high volume, maybe some 20/15/12 circuits. Instead of doing a bunch of different exercises I like to focus on a few and do them till I can't anymore.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 1, 2021)

so not only is my endomorph buddy quitting, but my ectomorph friend is losing his commitment as well. They both flaked on me this morning. So damn sad. I have a few pieces of equipment here at home so today i will be staying home working out while i watch my daughter. This just reminds me how mental this sport is.  I'd argue that its 95% mental 5% physical. The ability to commit is being lost upon these new generations. 

so today it will be pull ups, chin ups, pushups, dips, body squats and maybe some bonus exercises. I've resolved that I will be walking this path alone once again. Its just as well. i don't want soft type energy around my workouts anyway. I'm an only child and both of my parents are gone. My mother passed from cancer and my father left. I don't know why i just typed that but i'm not hitting backspace. my daughter is my only blood relative, i have to be strong for her. I'm gonna do my best to completely destroy my body today. Sometimes i feel like working out is all i really got. Pain is all i really have, i just have to turn it into a positive. The discipline of self denial makes me strong. 

Through pain comes discipline


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 17, 2021)

Its been a longtime since i have posted here goes:
Here's some bullet points;

1. Im in an awesome gym, the closest thing to Westside Barbell as im gonna get in my area
2. The endomorph buddy is done but the ectomorph is back on the wagon!
3. I haven't started TRT yet due to financial reasons
4. Things are even rougher with the fiancee and we have been on the verge of splitting (possibly still are)
5. The routine I'm on now I kinda borrowed from robby robinson where one week we focus on high reps and then the next week is all about strength lifting heavy ass weights
6. Even with my low test levels i seem to be getting an ok recomp but it seems more like im maintaining more than anything, actual gains have been minimal
7. Nutrition has always been a strong point for me, it has kinda been my saving grace.
8. I started a new security job as well, my end goal is law enforcement. Hopefully by this time next year I'll be ready for the police academy.

Umm yeah i'm still here guys just been dealing with life but i've still been lifting consistently and praying for God's grace


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 23, 2021)

This is likely my last natty pic! Been doing ok maintaining this far but gains have been minimal. I think I’m about 225, was gonna weigh myself but fiancée threw out the scale I think


----------



## Send0 (Nov 23, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> View attachment 15495
> 
> This is likely my last natty pic! Been doing ok maintaining this far but gains have been minimal. I think I’m about 225, was gonna weigh myself but fiancée threw out the scale I think


Ultra instinct kakashi... Or maybe just regular kakashi 😂.

Why would your fiancèe throw out the scale? If this is you at 225, then you look better at this weight than you did at 212.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 23, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Ultra instinct kakashi... Or maybe just regular kakashi 😂.
> 
> Why would your fiancèe throw out the scale? If this is you at 225, then you look better at this weight than you did at 212.


Yessir!  I think the baby peed on it lol so she said nah. I’m just guessing 225 but I’m definitely weighing more.


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 23, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> View attachment 15495
> 
> This is likely my last natty pic! Been doing ok maintaining this far but gains have been minimal. I think I’m about 225, was gonna weigh myself but fiancée threw out the scale I think



How tall are you?   This pic looks heavier than 225 to me.
You've got a body that carries fat all over instead of concentrated in just a couple areas, which is good.    But it also makes it harder if you're trying to get definition.

I like your workout routine.  But I gotta ask why you're doing deadlifts on back day instead of leg/lower body day?  Also, I would personally do some more overhead pressing    you got some well rounded arms and shoulders.  Overhead pressing would really compliment your build in my opinion. 

But your looking good and coming along nicely brother.  Especially natty. 

This is me Natty before my first cycle a few years ago.  41 years old 5-11 235lbs.

You can do it brother.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 23, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> How tall are you?   This pic looks heavier than 225 to me.
> You've got a body that carries fat all over instead of concentrated in just a couple areas, which is good.    But it also makes it harder if you're trying to get definition.
> 
> I like your workout routine.  But I gotta ask why you're doing deadlifts on back day instead of leg/lower body day?  Also, I would personally do some more overhead pressing    you got some well rounded arms and shoulders.  Overhead pressing would really compliment your build in my opinion.
> ...


Well the initial program was one my buddy wanted to do, personally I would never ever train like that but he was excited about it so I wanted to keep his enthusiasm for the gym high. I’m 5’8 and 225 is probably not correct I’m just guessing based one what I weighed a month or two ago. I’m gonna get a new scale this weekend. 

My body holds onto everything! Fat, water, muscle lol. You’re right I’ve only been shredded once in my life and I was 175 pounds. That’s definitely too light for me. 

My preferred style of training is just feeling my body from the inside kinda (if that makes sense) and just training what it tells me too. But I’m loving the Robby Robinson approach of one week training heavy, then the next week training lighter with more reps. 
Im definitely gonna take your advice on the overhead presses I haven’t done any in a long time ! Thank you for that one!!!

Thank you brother this place has become a home for me in a very short time. It’s so beautiful when we can come together as brother’s and sisters and support each other!

UG FOREVER!


----------



## Hughinn (Nov 23, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Well the initial program was one my buddy wanted to do, personally I would never ever train like that but he was excited about it so I wanted to keep his enthusiasm for the gym high. I’m 5’8 and 225 is probably not correct I’m just guessing based one what I weighed a month or two ago. I’m gonna get a new scale this weekend.
> 
> My body holds onto everything! Fat, water, muscle lol. You’re right I’ve only been shredded once in my life and I was 175 pounds. That’s definitely too light for me.
> 
> ...



Yeah I'd think a set of shoulders like yours would widen out and look good with some pressing. Nothing too heavy would even be necessary in my opinion. 

Your rowing and back routine looks good so that should round out your training program nicely in my opinion. 

You've got naturally big looking arms, do good old fashioned compound excersizes should have you leaning out nicely. 

Good progress so far brother. Damn good. 
Keep us posted.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 23, 2021)

Hughinn said:


> Yeah I'd think a set of shoulders like yours would widen out and look good with some pressing. Nothing too heavy would even be necessary in my opinion.
> 
> Your rowing and back routine looks good so that should round out your training program nicely in my opinion.
> 
> ...


Yessir! Thank you. I do wanna get back to some Olympic style lifts. My favorite are Russian bears.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Nov 27, 2021)

Breakfast of champions


----------



## PZT (Nov 29, 2021)

nom nom nom


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 8, 2021)

Big update coming today! Typing with my thumbs just takes so long! I haven’t been on my pic for a while


----------



## Send0 (Dec 8, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Big update coming today! Typing with my thumbs just takes so long! I haven’t been on my pic for a while


Now I'm waiting in suspense, hurry up with the update 😂


----------



## PZT (Dec 8, 2021)

waiting...


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 9, 2021)

just got home from work ok here is the update! 

I have been in the gym or working out at home almost everyday. My mind to muscle connection is officially back in full effect and strangely enough I think its largely due to drinking ALOT more water. Training wise, besides doing robby robinson's routine of alternating light and heavy weeks i've been doing sets of 7's which is basically a 21 rep set in which 7 reps are partial, then 7 halfway, then 7 in a full range of motion. the pumps are killer. Secondly i've upped my calories considerably. Usually I have to force myself to eat more but my appetite is kicking into gear now and i'm eating at least 5 times a day, 90% clean. Peanut butter and jelly, or waffles with syrup is probably as dirty as it'll get for me. I'm doing damn near 100 diamond pushups a day to supplement my workouts and i'm gonna add in daily dips, and pullups very soon. My workouts are very basic for the most part. after I post this i will post my holy grail book to give you a glimpse of what i'm going for, but going back to basics feels so damn good. 

My 1st dose of TRT is in the mail and will be here any day now!  I feel as though now more than ANY time in my life i am 100 percent ready for AAS. Mind, body, and soul with not one iota of doubt. I want to thank all the members of this board have helped me so much without even knowing me from adam. the love here is like no other and i am truly appreciative of this community.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 9, 2021)

I’m my opinion the old school approach is best


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 12, 2021)

I really suck at logging the precise parts. I used to in my twenties. I used to be that guy with the notebook in the gym. And while there are apps you can use now to make things easier I’m still on the fence. For education purposes it would definitely be beneficial, I just find that it kinda takes me out the moment. 

My diet is super simple
Oats
Chicken
Beef
Salmon
Eggs
Baked potato
Sweet potato 
Jasmine rice
Broccoli 
Salad
Asparagus

See moss! 

I make herbal teas with random herbs 
I.e ginger root, garlic, turmeric, lemon, celery root, cinnamon etc, but these specific ones will help clean your arteries. I also supplement with cayenne pepper capsules for my arteries too. For the tea I boil it and let it soak in the pot over night. 

I also take no explode, cellmass, and a multi with omega 3’s

I try to hit a gallon of water a day but I have to piss all fucking day. 

A lot of times during my home workouts I don’t count reps I kinda just try to go till I can feel the muscles burning and squeezing. When I’m at the gym with my buddy we usually just focus on a single body part but I’m finding that, that’s not what’s best for my particular body. 

I feel like when I trained full body 3-4 times a week I “hulked out” way more. I’ve been training everyday recently just less volume each day mostly due to my lifestyle. I take care of a baby all morning then work all evening, the only way I can get sleep is if my workouts are shorter. Good part is my fiancée is gonna help with that so weekends I can put in some serious work. Hopefully I can get my work schedule to shift around so I can workout for longer durations. 

I don’t have specific days for any type of workout I just kinda look in the mirror, see what I wanna change then kinda listen to what my body wants. 

Tryna get better with this log 🪵 so I’m just tryna give a little more detail


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 12, 2021)

I also been eating a lot of fucking waffles, but I use plant based butter with flax……and syrup 😩🙈


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 14, 2021)

This is my home setup, so days I don’t make it to the gym I make sure to still work


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Dec 14, 2021)

The little 2.5 discs are for my daughter lol 17 months and I got her started!


----------



## CJ (Dec 14, 2021)

Be_A_Hero said:


> View attachment 16223
> View attachment 16223
> View attachment 16224
> View attachment 16225


Love the air freshener tree dangling from the top. 🌲😁


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 3, 2022)

Update coming soon. I’ve just been dealing with this Covid thing


----------



## MindlessWork (Jan 3, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Update coming soon. I’ve just been dealing with this Covid thing


Hang in there man, get better! I am getting over this thing too as well as a bunch of us here.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 3, 2022)

ok so let me start from where i left off,
ive started TRT and im currently about 2 weeks in, i havent noticed to much of a difference except in my stamina and endurance. I can work out longer for sure. also a weird effect for me is that its making me more calm??? I thought test was supposed to make you aggressive buts its seeming to have the opposite effect on me. my training consists of alot of the old school movements and methods, still doing alternating weeks of heavy one week and high reps the other week, with push and pull days as well. plus some military style workouts consisting of dips, pull ups and push ups. i never do the same workout twice if i can help it. my diet is chicken and rice, or baked potato or sweet potato with broccoli. sometimes ill have waffles (i love waffles) and my cheat meal is a burger 2x a month. theres nothing really flashy or cutting edge with my workouts and diet, i like the golden era bodybuilding style so i just try to master the basics.

I'm filling out a little more but i've been down with these covid symptoms for about a week and i hate not training. Im also located in NJ so its hitting us really hard. I havent been able to eat as much as usual either so thats pissing me off too. hopefully this passes soon and i can get back in the saddle


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 7, 2022)

Covid is really kicking my ass. I haven’t been able to train or eat right for a week


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 8, 2022)

Ok so today is the first day since I’ve had Covid that I’ve eaten multiple times! My appetite is coming back slowly


----------



## Yano (Jan 8, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Ok so today is the first day since I’ve had Covid that I’ve eaten multiple times! My appetite is coming back slowly


Right on man , good news !!


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Right on man , good news !!


Thank you!


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 12, 2022)

I was feeling much better today so I decided to ease myself back into working out with some push-ups. Maaaann! I did 8 sets of 25 for a total of 200 and I actually may be stronger than I was before I got Covid. I kept up with my TRT and next week will make a month since my 1st shot.

I still got a little cough but strength wise I feel amazing.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 16, 2022)

Bi’s and tri’s this morning, it’s my first full workout since having Covid. Did the basics pull downs, cable skull crushers, hella curls, dips, and chin up’s. Strength has been about the same but my endurance is thru the roof. I think I’m finally experiencing the effects of more test in my system, also the pump I got is insane, I’ll probably never take a pre workout again


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 18, 2022)

Ok sooo 8x25 of body squats last night just to kinda get my legs back. They don’t even feel that sore so I’m guessing I’ll be feeling it tomorrow, hitting different body parts lightly just to let my body ease back after Covid


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 18, 2022)

Did 4 sets of 25 of dumbbell presses with 35lbs. If I had more time I’d do more but I’m gonna start before work and after work splits. Today is one month to the day since I’ve started TRT so I’ll post up a pic and see if you guys can notice a difference


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 18, 2022)

Chicken breast and rice, this is 75% of what I eat


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 22, 2022)

Cheat meal bww!


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 22, 2022)

First time I’ve had fried food in many moons. A lot of number 2’s. Very bad


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 28, 2022)

Been doing mini workouts twice a day since I had Covid. Tomorrow morning will be my first time in the actual gym since Covid. Fingers crossed


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 28, 2022)

In context I’d say it’s been about almost a month give or take


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 28, 2022)

OK so since this was my first day back in the gym i took it light and hit the holy trinity as i call it. bench, squat, deadlift. i didn't load the bar with weight i just wanted to get the feel back

squat
95x12
115x12
135x12
145x12
155x12
165x12
175x12
185x12

bench
135x12
145x12
155x12
185x8

deadlift
135x12
225x12
275x6
325x4

sad face


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jan 31, 2022)

Ok home workout today, had to chores around the house so didn’t have much time but I got some work in

Cable curls 
50x12
70x8
80x4

One arm cable curls
10x15
30x8
35x8 with dumbbells
40x2

Seated cable flyes
30x20
50x12
70x8
90x5
100x2

Weighted dips with 20 lbs in the vest
10
4
5

Diamond push-ups feet on floor
100

Diamond push ups feet elevated
100

Hittin the gym tomorrow morning


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 1, 2022)

Late breakfast today, woke up early yesterday but didn’t have the energy for the gym, right it’s 10 had to feed my daughter first but for me it’s cherrios the oat style ones, and egg my daughter didn’t eat pb and j and a banana 

I gotta get my lifestyle dialed in it’s so hard with a toddler especially when I’m taking care of her all day


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 1, 2022)

Workout wise all I got time for today is some heavy back pulls on my my machine , I gotta get me and my baby dressed, gotta shower then im off to wok after I drop her off, shits no joke but I’m determined


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 2, 2022)

Breakfast along with a banana and grapes 
Ill also be posted last nights before bed workout along with what I’m gonna do/did this morning


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 4, 2022)

Ok I’ve been Mia a few days, crazy shit happening at home. Bad problems with the fiancée we may be on the verge of splitting AGAIN smh. Trying to not let it effect me. I will post the previous workouts I’ve done, I’m 3 workouts behind when it comes to posting. I just feel so broken when I’m around her sometimes, but i try to hold the family together for the sake of my daughter.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 4, 2022)

I’ll post the previous workouts I did prior to fully committing to the conjugate system after this post I just don’t have the papers I wrote them down on with me at the time. 
Recently I have sought the advice and guidance of one of the coaches at the gym I train at. The guy is cool af and he knows his shit. I firmly believe he can take me to the next level. I have sone day one of the workouts I’m posting below. This is also teaching me in need to start outlining and planning my workouts ahead of time again


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 4, 2022)

Day 1 
Foam roll
Bpa 100+
Med ball chest pass 3x5

Week1 barbell flat bench press 5rm
115,135,155,175,205
Week2 barbell incline bench 5rm
Week3 close grip bench press 5rm 
Week4 banded flat bench 5rm

Db low incline bench 
3x6 60,70,75
4x6
4x8
4x10

Bent bar seal row 
3x8 145/3/8
3x10
3x12
4x12

Weighted Dips 
3x12 020/1/12 40/1/12 0/1/11
4x12
5x12
6x12

Db side bend 3x25 45/3/25
3x25
4x25
4x25


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 4, 2022)

Day 2
Foam roll
Reverse hyper 2x20
Box jump 3x5
4x5
5x5
5x5
Week 1 barbell squat 5rm
Week 2 wide stance box barbell squat 5rm
Week 3 safety squat bar 5rm
Week 4 banded barbell squat 5rm 

Safety squat bar good morning 3x5
3x6
3x7 
3x8

Db split squat 3x6
3x7
3x8
4x8

Glute ham raise 3x10

Decline sit-ups 100 total reps

Day 3
Foam roll
Banded pullapart 100reps
Week 1 Banded Speed flat bench 125x8x3
Week 2 banded speed flat bench 135x8x3
Week 3 banded speed  flat bench 145x8x3 
Week 4 banded speed bench 155x8x3

Db chest supported row 
3x12
4x12
4x15
5x20

Cable bar tricep pushdown 
3x15
4x15
5x15
5x20

Db shrugs 
4x15
4x15
5x15 
5x20

Barbell curl 
3x10
3x12
4x12
4x15


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 4, 2022)

There’s one more day to add but he still has to design it. These are based on one day a week with him. I also need to design my other days around these since I’m still trying to train 6-7 days a week whether it be at home or at the gym


----------



## Yano (Feb 4, 2022)

Right on man , sorry to hear about you and ya girl thats rough.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> Right on man , sorry to hear about you and ya girl thats rough.


Thanks Yano, after our argument tonight it’s pretty much official, she’s gonna have to live with me for a min now but it is what it is, I guess peace is earned. All I want is a stress free life. Life is too short to spend it frustrated and miserable all the time.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 4, 2022)

Blood work incoming, might post on my other thread. 

Saw my endo got the prescription for HCG and test so that’s awesome, although my pharmacy has no access to HCG…

Got with a new clinic TRT nation, they have a steady supply of hcg 

Will update with photos soon !


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 4, 2022)

Also had pizza for the first time in almost 2 years, got half a chub


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 5, 2022)

If you guys follow me you’ll know I hardly ever take supps and I haven’t for years but I’m gonna make the transition back to them. Here’s what I got minus the creatine it’s coming in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## Send0 (Mar 5, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> If you guys follow me you’ll know I hardly ever take supps and I haven’t for years but I’m gonna make the transition back to them. Here’s what I got minus the creatine it’s coming in the mail tomorrow.


Dig the neti pot.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 5, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Dig the neti pot.


Thanks bro I’m all about the natty remedies


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 7, 2022)

Eating this everyday for breakfast definitely has me feeling a little healthier I highly recommend


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 9, 2022)

New labs are in!!!


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 9, 2022)

Estradiol is quite high


----------



## Send0 (Mar 9, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Estradiol is quite high


But how do you feel? How long after your last shot was the lab work taken?

Your blood work looks great man. When it comes down to the hormone panel, we have to ask how you feel. The numbers are only meaningful with that context.

I feel great with high estradiol. Unfortunately for me I don't produce much of it at TRT doses.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> But how do you feel? How long after your last shot was the lab work taken?
> 
> Your blood work looks great man. When it comes down to the hormone panel, we have to ask how you feel. The numbers are only meaningful with that context.
> 
> I feel great with high estradiol. Unfortunately for me I don't produce much of it at TRT doses.


I feel great honesty


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 9, 2022)

Picture update


----------



## Send0 (Mar 9, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I feel great honesty


If your feel great, and you don't have any E2 related symptoms, then don't worry about it. Just try to be conscious of it, so you can make the connection should you start feeling differently.

If that happens then consider lowering your dose. Your total test is at the top end of the range.

You could lower your dose if you wanted to reduce the total E2. You could also take more frequent shots, which would also lower E2. These are just options that you could try using instead of an AI if you start feeling E2 related symptoms.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 9, 2022)

Send0 said:


> If your feel great, and you don't have any E2 related symptoms, then don't worry about it. Just try to be conscious of it, so you can make the connection should you start feeling differently.
> 
> If that happens then consider lowering your dose. Your total test is at the top end of the range.
> 
> You could lower your dose if you wanted to reduce the total E2. You could also take more frequent shots, which would also lower E2. These are just options that you could try using instead of an AI if you start feeling E2 related symptoms.


I got calcium d and dim on hand too so I might pop a couple of those


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Mar 15, 2022)

Repped 225 18x on the bench the other day, i definitely feel stronger than I have in years. Feeling like I’m 20 again physically, except for my lower back


----------



## Be_A_Hero (May 15, 2022)

Wow didn’t realize I’ve gone so long without updating my log Jesus, life has happened. My grandmother passed away a few days after my last post. I’ve been going pretty steady tho with my diet and training. Since may started I’ve taken a 2 week break to kinda let my body adjust and stop taking such a beating. I’m getting back into training this week but I am noticing increased water retention. My e2 was in the 90’s I’m thinking about starting a cut before my first ever blast.

I also locked in an awesome job so there has been an adjustment period but I’m reaching a point of a solid routine again. I’m the kind of guy who thrives on a having a routine and a set schedule every day. I didn’t wanna waste my blast and do it half assed by not being dialed in on everything, sleep, diet, and training. Those are my holy three.

More updates on the way soon


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 4, 2022)

This is a sample of a routine I’m thinking of following: 

Danny Padilla’s Workout Routine​Monday & Thursday: Chest & Back Workout​
ExerciseSetsRepsBB Bench Press512Incline BB Bench Press512DB Flys512DB Pullovers512Chin – Ups–50Bent Over BB Rowing512Cable Pulls512BB Deadlift (Once A Week)512
Tuesday & Friday: Arms & Shoulders Workout​
ExerciseSetsRepsDB Shoulder Press512Cable Side Laterals512DB Rear Delt Raises512Front Raises or Upright Rowing512DB Curls58BB Curls58DB Concentration Curls or Preacher Curls58Triceps Extensions – Lying512French Press512Triceps Pushdowns or 1 – Arm DB Overhead Extensions512
Wednesday & Saturday: Legs & Abs Workout​
ExerciseSetsRepsLeg Extensions512BB Back Squats512Leg Press512Leg Curls – Lying512Leg Curls – Standing512Calf Raises – Standing520+Calf Raises – Donkey525+Calf Raises – Seated525+Leg Raises or Crunches520+


----------



## PZT (Jun 4, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Picture update
> 
> View attachment 19287


Tank build bubba. Cheers


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 4, 2022)

PZT said:


> Tank build bubba. Cheers


This one is a little more recent I posted it in another thread


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 4, 2022)

I’m currently dieting down but I feel the estrogen is getting harder to manage. I’m throwing in some zinc with the calcium d and dim. If that doesn’t work I’ll take super small doses of arimidex


----------



## Send0 (Jun 4, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> I’m currently dieting down but I feel the estrogen is getting harder to manage. I’m throwing in some zinc with the calcium d and dim. If that doesn’t work I’ll take super small doses of arimidex



What does your diet look like in terms of calories and macros? Where do you *think* your maintenance calories are at? How much weight are you losing per week? And lastly, are you doing cardio?

High amounts of fat results in high amounts of aromatase enzyme, which in turn leads to higher E2 levels in the body.

Definitely manage your estrogen, but also work very very hard on cutting down. Going into a blast while still at a high body fat percentage is just going to mean that much more aromatization to estrogen.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Jun 4, 2022)

Send0 said:


> What does your diet look like in terms of calories and macros? Where do you *think* your maintenance calories are at? How much weight are you losing per week? And lastly, are you doing cardio?
> 
> High amounts of fat results in high amounts of aromatase enzyme, which in turn leads to higher E2 levels in the body.
> 
> Definitely manage your estrogen, but also work very very hard on cutting down. Going into a blast while still at a high body fat percentage is just going to mean that much more aromatization to estrogen.


This exactly what I was thinking. I’m doing cardio 4-5 days a week and I want to get lean as possible before I blast. Still at a TRT dose but soon as my abs are visible I’m going to blast. Basically I’m eating smaller portions and I cut down on amount of meals. All I really eat is chicken breast and rice/salad, steak and potatoes occasionally, fish, oatmeal and some fruit mixed in. If I deviate at all it’s rare and few and far between


----------



## Send0 (Jun 4, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> This exactly what I was thinking. I’m doing cardio 4-5 days a week and I want to get lean as possible before I blast. Still at a TRT dose but soon as my abs are visible I’m going to blast. Basically I’m eating smaller portions and I cut down on amount of meals. All I really eat is chicken breast and rice/salad, steak and potatoes occasionally, fish, oatmeal and some fruit mixed in. If I deviate at all it’s rare and few and far between


How much weight have you been losing per week with your current diet and amount of cardio?


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 29, 2022)

@IronSoul


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 29, 2022)

Thanks brother, I’m following now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 29, 2022)

You could be an absolute fucking monster dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You could be an absolute fucking monster dude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro I’m thinking of starting a new log honestly, but I’ll probably continue on this one for the folks who are following. I no longer count my reps and sets at least currently. I measure my sets in intensity and tenacity now. I don’t put the weight down until I really feel the muscle work. It’s like Tom platz said, a bodybuilder has to have instincts


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 29, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Thanks bro I’m thinking of starting a new log honestly, but I’ll probably continue on this one for the folks who are following. I no longer count my reps and sets at least currently. I measure my sets in intensity and tenacity now. I don’t put the weight down until I really feel the muscle work. It’s like Tom platz said, a bodybuilder has to have instincts



Yeah just continue on here with the update. And you’re right about that, and who can say Tom Platz doesn’t know what he’s talking about? One of the best, especially when it comes to legs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Yeah just continue on here with the update. And you’re right about that, and who can say Tom Platz doesn’t know what he’s talking about? One of the best, especially when it comes to legs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea bro, Tom Platz and Kai Greene are my hero’s


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 29, 2022)

Be_A_Hero said:


> Yea bro, Tom Platz and Kai Greene are my hero’s



I met Kai Greene years ago. He gets a lot of hate, but I love the guy. We chatted for a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spear (Sep 29, 2022)

Please don’t take this as hate, but you need to get your body fat way down bud. 

You’re over 30% by the looks of it. If you weigh 200lbs, you’re looking at dropping 30+ lbs to see abs. 

I’d highly suggest not allowing your body fat to get above 15~% as you can start to run into some issues with insulin sensitivity. Your body really needs to be able to shuttle nutrients as effectively as possible.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 29, 2022)

Spear said:


> Please don’t take this as hate, but you need to get your body fat way down bud.
> 
> You’re over 30% by the looks of it. If you weigh 200lbs, you’re looking at dropping 30+ lbs to see abs.
> 
> I’d highly suggest not allowing your body fat to get above 15~% as you can start to run into some issues with insulin sensitivity. Your body really needs to be able to shuttle nutrients as effectively as possible.


I totally agree, I was on the path of cutting my fat and down and was doing good. Just got this promotion and I’m working overnights, it kinda got me off my track a little I’m trying to mitigate it but it’s been rough


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Be_A_Hero (Sep 29, 2022)

This is me holding the most water recently I think


----------



## PZT (Sep 29, 2022)

OP wearing white face. Ban this man!

















I kid I kid


----------

